# Finally Finished A Wood Kit



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Finally finished a kit made by RSLaserKits. His kits are a lot fun to build and they offer a good challenge. 










Thank you for looking


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Carl...looks great. I am assuming it is N scale?? How long did it take to complete??


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

WOW that look perfect great job


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, it is N Scale. I would estimate the kit took a total of maybe 12 hours. In my case, it was spread out over a 2 month period.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

very nicely done


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice work Carl & good choice on the colors too. Hard to believe it's N scale.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for comments.....very much appreciated.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice job on that house Carl look good


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice work two thumbs up /) /)
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Amazing micro-build, Carl ... great work!

How about a pic with a coin next to the building, to put the size in perspective? That's got to be a 3/4" plank of wood that it's sitting on, right? So your whole building is maybe 1.25" tall?

Incredible ...

TJ


----------



## rslaserkits (Jun 18, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Amazing micro-build, Carl ... great work!
> 
> How about a pic with a coin next to the building, to put the size in perspective? That's got to be a 3/4" plank of wood that it's sitting on, right? So your whole building is maybe 1.25" tall?
> 
> ...


You Nailed it they are right at 1 1/4 inch tall
Great job Carl like always
rich


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't even see stuff that small, never mind build it and make it look that good!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------

